# So, hier is' unser Teich!



## nicknack (10. Mai 2007)

Hallihallo!  

Da ich mir schon so viele Bilder von Euch angesehen habe, möchte ich nun auch mal unseren Teich zeigen.

Seit wir von ein paar Wochen einen passenden Filter und eine gute Pumpe gekauft haben, ist das Wasser auch schön klar. Die Investition hat sich echt gelohnt.

Jetzt suche ich noch ein paar schöne Pflanzen für außenrum.
Außerdem brauche ich noch eine Art Häuschen, um den Filter zu verstecken...

Der Teich ist ca. 1,40 m tief. Wir haben 3 Kois und 7 Goldfische.
Es gibt bestimmt viele Sachen, die man hätte besser machen können.

Bin aber trotzdem erstmal ganz stolz auf unseren ersten Teich!

Grüße Nicky


----------



## sigfra (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Hallo Nicky...


na wenn das nicht mal gut aussieht... 

... und Pflanzen, ja... von diesen kannst du nicht genug reintun...

also... dranbleiben und weitermachen...

... vielleicht kanns du ja die Foie, welche noch sichtbar ist, mit Pflanzen abdecken... denn sonst wird die Folie an dieser Stelle recht schnell porös durch die Sonneneinstrahlung ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Hallo Nicky,

schöner Teich  aber das viiele Gras  wer mäht das nur ... 

Genug Platz für eine Teicherweiterung?


----------



## velos (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Ist ja g.....
 da kommt man auch bestimmt gut mit nem Bagger ran1 1 


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dodi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Hallo Nicky!

Schön geworden - gefällt mir! 

Platz für einen größeren Teich hättest Du ja noch...:


----------



## nicknack (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Schön, dass Euch der Teich gefällt! 

Ich hätte ja auch gerne einen riesengroßen Teich...
aber leider haben wir keine Zufahrt für einen Minibagger hinters Haus.

Mein Mann musste für mich schon diesen kleinen Teich mit der Schippe
ausheben und der Boden ist ja sooo schlecht (viele fette Felsen).

Grüße Nicky


----------



## Ullagerhard (1. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Also soooooooooo schlimm ist der Teich nun auch wieder nicht !   
Aber schön geht sicher anders.  
Nicht entmutigen lassen...

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Uli (1. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*



			
				Ullagerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schön geht sicher anders.


hallo gerhard,
dann zeige uns doch mal wie es in schön aussieht.stell doch mal bilder von deinem teich ein.
gruß uli


----------



## Ullagerhard (2. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo gerhard,
> dann zeige uns doch mal wie es in schön aussieht.stell doch mal bilder von deinem teich ein.
> gruß uli




Hallo Uli,

die Bilder hab´ich gerade eingestellt.
Ob das nun schön ist müssen andere beurteilen !

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Ich würde sagen : Unentschieden

Aber schön noch lange nicht in meinen Augen. Meiner aber auch nicht


----------



## guenter (2. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Hallo Nicky,

ich finde dein Teich ist schön! Wenn er für einen anderen nicht schön ist, 

dann lass ihn. 

Gerhard sein Teich ist auch nicht besser.

Schön sind sie beide.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Und mal abgesehen davon sollte einem der eigene Teich doch am besten gefallen, oder ?

Ob schön oder nicht ist doch total unwichtig


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

hallo nicky

habt ihr gut hin bekommen.   

weiter so

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Ullagerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten !
Sollte der Eindruck entstanden sein : 

Sorry....

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Armin501 (5. März 2008)

*AW: So, hier is' unser Teich!*

Ist es nicht ein bischen wie bei den eigenen Kindern?

Bei den Anderen sieht man die abstehenden Ohren!!!

Also freut euch an dem was ihr da habt, ich finde es kann dort schön in einem Liegestuhl gedöst werden.........

Gruß und weiter so

Armin


----------

